

Microwave Test - FarhadG
http://usahitman.com/microwave-test/

======
Xcelerate
As someone working on a PhD in chemical engineering, I feel somewhat qualified
to make a grandiose claim: the difference between microwaved water and
unmicrowaved water is that one of them is hot.

~~~
t0
It corrupts the DNA of the food? This article has to be one big troll..

------
code177
I wasn't aware we were upvoting forwarded emails these days... Must have
missed that memo. Here's what snopes has to say (very much false).

[http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp](http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp)

------
anupshinde
WTH, it says - "It has been known for some years that the problem with
microwaved anything is not the radiation people used to worry about, it’s how
it corrupts the DNA in the food so the body can not recognize it."

Is this legit? How can microwaves cause DNA mutation? This post also says
"Minerals are altered"... I would seriously like to know how microwaves alter
minerals.

The experiment is with water that may have lost minerals due to overheating -
and then this post goes on to generalize about DNA in the food.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
They probably poured hot water on the plant.

------
ktosiek
So, why exactly do I want my body to care about DNA of something I'm eating?
It's not like I'm expecting a symbiont, I just want it broken to very small
pieces for further processing.

